# Welsh-speaking population



## samcluk

Could somebody tell me if there is an adjective for 'speaking' e.g. how would I refer to Welsh speaking people? Not just Welsh people, but people who speak the language specifically?

"La population gallois-parlant"
Doesn't sound at all right to me!


----------



## GEmatt

Hello,

I'm guessing: _la population *gallophone*_.

_-phone_ is the suffix used for '-speaking', in French, e.g.:

English-speaking = _anglophone_
French-speaking = _francophone_
Portuguese-speaking = _lusophone_
etc.


----------



## ChrisPa

hello
sinon, ce serait
"la population parlant gallois.."


----------



## samcluk

Is there a -phone for Breton, I wonder?


----------



## GEmatt

Wikipedia is very good for questions like this, samcluk. From the relevant article:





> Une personne qui parle breton est dite « bretonnante », terme ancien en français. Cependant, est apparu depuis quelques années dans les médias le terme encore peu employé « brittophone. »


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

samcluk said:


> Is there a -phone for Breton, I wonder?


 
Pour les bretons, on dit : *bretonnant *(qui parle breton)


_*La population bretonnante...*_


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Je me permets d'ajouter que Gallophone ne veut pas dire 'qui parle gallois'..

Je vous rappelle que le préfixe gallo- en français, veut dire: gaulois, vérifiez vos dictionnaires si vous doutez...

De plus, le gallo est la forme de français d'oïl parlé dans la Bretagne non-bretonnante... (non-celtique).

Pour en revenir à votre question, je dirais: *la population de langue galloise...*


----------



## Monsieur Patate

+1 pour "la population parlant ..."
Autant certains adjectifs avec le suffixe "phone" sont couramment utilisés (anglophone, francophone comme cités précédemment), autant d'autres attireront plus la perplexité de ton interlocuteur qu'autre chose (bretonnant ).

Dans le doute donc, j'utiliserais "la population" ou "les personnes parlant ...".


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Monsieur Patate said:


> +1 pour "la population parlant ..."
> Autant certains adjectifs avec le préfixe "phone" sont couramment utilisés (anglophone, francophone comme cités précédemment), autant d'autres attireront plus la perplexité de ton interlocuteur qu'autre chose (bretonnant ).
> 
> Dans le doute donc, j'utiliserais "la population" ou "les personnes parlant ...".


 

Hmmm.... le fait est que l'expression *bretonnant*(e) est couramment utilisée... Etant breton et bretonnant, je me permets de l'affirmer haut et fort... Vérifiez également votre dictionnaire...


----------



## Monsieur Patate

J'estime quand même qu'il est délicat pour un non natif de se lancer dans l'utilisation de tels adjectifs qui fleurtent avec le langage soutenu.
Peut être as-tu, toi, étant breton, l'habitude d'utiliser ce mot mais je ne suis pas convaincu que son usage soit, à défaut d'être répandu, compréhensible par tous.
Quid des personnes parlant roumain, japonais, turc ou luxembourgeois ?
Les termes existent probablement (j'avoues volontier mon inculture à leur sujet) mais de là à les utiliser dans une conversation, permet moi d'avoir quelques doutes ...


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Monsieur Patate said:


> J'estime quand même qu'il est délicat pour un non natif de se lancer dans l'utilisation de tels adjectifs qui fleurtent avec le langage soutenu.
> Peut être as-tu, toi, étant breton, l'habitude d'utiliser ce mot mais je ne suis pas convaincu que son usage soit, à défaut d'être répandu, compréhensible par tous.
> Quid des personnes parlant roumain, japonais, turc ou luxembourgeois ?
> Les termes existent probablement (j'avoues volontier mon inculture à leur sujet) mais de là à les utiliser dans une conversation, permet moi d'avoir quelques doutes ...


 
Moi je conseillerai vivement à samcluk de l'utiliser, cette expression...

Quand on n'est pas familier avec un sujet, il est normal que l'on en connaisse pas le vocabulaire...

Mais il serait coupable de ne pas apprendre les mots spécifiques de ce domaine sous prétexte qu'ils ne sont pas répandus ou que le SDF du coin de la rue ne le comprend pas... Je ne crois pas que ce mot soit si rare que cela...


----------



## Monsieur Patate

Ma foi, si tu veux (je ne suis pas SDF pourtant ) ...

Pour en revenir au sujet, après recherche, je n'ai trouvé que gallophone pour qualifier les personnes parlant le gallois.
Donc faute de mieux ...


----------



## ChrisPa

hello
personnellement, (même si je ne suis pas bretonnante ;-) j'aurais du mal à comprendre gallophone...
je préfère donc "parlant gallois"


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Parlant [le] gallois_, dans le langage de tous les jours.
_Les locuteurs gallois_, un peu plus soutenu.

Sur _bretonnant_ : passé dans le langage courant, c'était, à l'origine, une plaisanterie - et cela ne s'emploie d'ailleurs quasiment que dans l'allitération _breton bretonnant_ !


----------



## Moon Palace

I agree with '_un locuteur gallois' _and '_parlant le gallois'_. 
Never ever heard of 'gallophone', and I don't think any Frenchman would understand it. Checks on Google confirm this. 

_'Les Bretons bretonnant'  _: c'est en effet désuet, et je crois pouvoir dire que si l'on caractérisait les personnels des écoles Diwan de 'bretonnant', ils seraient profondément vexés. '_bretonnant' _veut réellement dire 'mêlant des éléments de la langue bretonne', et donc pas 'parler la langue'.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Monsieur Patate said:


> Ma foi, si tu veux (je ne suis pas SDF pourtant ) ...
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujet, après recherche, je n'ai trouvé que gallophone pour qualifier les personnes parlant le gallois.
> Donc faute de mieux ...


 
Là, vous me voyez surpris... je répèterais volontiers ce que j'ai dit plus haut, mais j'imagine que vous l'avez lu... Pouvez-vous me donner une référence, svp, pour gallophone... Je suis intéressé... merci!


----------



## Gonzo59

pour moi un gallophone c'est un téléphone pour les poules, gallodrome, gallinacées..etc
de langue galloise, parlant gallois c'est peut être plus "lourd" mais ça évite clairement la confusion...


----------



## Moon Palace

I think this thread should help.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Moon Palace said:


> I agree with '_un locuteur gallois' _and '_parlant le gallois'_.
> Never ever heard of 'gallophone', and I don't think any Frenchman would understand it. Checks on Google confirm this.
> 
> _'Les Bretons bretonnant' _: c'est en effet désuet, et je crois pouvoir dire que si l'on caractérisait les personnels des écoles Diwan de 'bretonnant', ils seraient profondément vexés. '_bretonnant' _veut réellement dire 'mêlant des éléments de la langue bretonne', et donc pas 'parler la langue'.


 
Là, pour l'usage de bretonnant, vous faites très fort!! Nantes est-il si loin de la Bretagne????

Je vous confirme que bretonnant est couramment employé dans le milieu breton et n'a rien d'insultant ni de désuet.

Quant au sens de *bretonnant*, il n'y en a qu'un, c'est bel et bien parler la langue bretonne...

Bretonnant n'a jamais voulu dire ce que vous affirmez!Regardez un peu cette référence, et si vous doutez que bretonnant est encore utilisé, regardez celle-ci. 

Et si vous doutez encore, eh bien je vous donnerai d'autres références... Quelle preuve vous donner, je l'ai employé récemment dans un message (avant ce fil) et il a été compris par tous... Si vous ne me croyez pas, je vous donne la référence... Ouf


----------



## Gonzo59

y'a d'autres sites pour vous battre les bretons, on parlait des gallois à l'origine...


----------



## Monsieur Patate

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Là, vous me voyez surpris... je répèterais volontiers ce que j'ai dit plus haut, mais j'imagine que vous l'avez lu... Pouvez-vous me donner une référence, svp, pour gallophone... Je suis intéressé... merci!


C'est à dire que ... j'utilise Google pour la praticité de la chose. Et wikipedia quand je ne trouve rien de convaincant dans l'immédiat.
Voilà ce qui est dit à gallois (langue) et où est mentionné le terme gallophone pour en qualifier les locuteurs : fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallois#R.C3.A9partition_g.C3.A9ographique

Il est par contre intéressant de remarquer l'utilisation du terme gallophobe (gallophobie) comme synonyme de francophobie (toujours sur wiki : fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francophobie 
Enfin, je vous renvois sur ce site qui parle des langues celtiques : tlfq.ulaval.ca/axl/monde/langues_celtiques.htm

Allez, je retourne à mes cartons ! 

PS : désolé pour les liens, étant nouveau, un message me signifie que je n'aurais les droits d'en poster qu'après 30 posts. Il faudra vous contenter d'un copier/coller dans l'adresse prévue à cette effet (en gardant le htpp//) !


----------



## Moon Palace

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Là, pour l'usage de bretonnant, vous faites très fort!! Nantes est-il si loin de la Bretagne????
> 
> Je vous confirme que bretonnant est couramment employé dans le milieu breton et n'a rien d'insultant ni de désuet.
> 
> Quant au sens de *bretonnant*, il n'y en a qu'un, c'est bel et bien parler la langue bretonne...
> 
> Bretonnant n'a jamais voulu dire ce que vous affirmez!Regardez un peu cette référence, et si vous doutez que bretonnant est encore utilisé, regardez celle-ci.



Je ne sais pas si je fais fort ou pas, mais la croyance n'est pas selon moi un critère de qualité pour la recherche. 
Ainsi je vous invite à lire de près le lien sur la définition de 'bretonnant' que j'ai donné dans mon précédent post, qui indique clairement que 'bretonnant' peut avoir deux sens: celui de préserver la langue et la tradition bretonne (qui est celui que vous soutenez), et celui, plus rare, certes, mais employé en-dehors de la Bretagne pour désigner de manière péjorative les fameux 'bretonnants'. 
Ce qui a trait à la tradition bretonne a un aspect '_politique' _qui devrait inviter à la prudence: certains mots sont connotés de l'intérieur ou de l'extérieur, et je prônerais pour ma part _en toute modestie_ un usage neutre: 'parlant le breton'.



> y'a d'autres sites pour vous battre les bretons, on parlait des gallois à l'origine...


N'étant pas Nantaise d'origine, ni même bretonne, je ne me sens pas concernée par cette remarque.


----------



## Cath.S.

Moon Palace said:


> Je ne sais pas si je fais fort ou pas, mais la croyance n'est pas selon moi un critère de qualité pour la recherche.
> Ainsi je vous invite à lire de près le lien sur la définition de 'bretonnant' que j'ai donné dans mon précédent post, qui indique clairement que 'bretonnant' peut avoir deux sens: celui de préserver la langue et la tradition bretonne (qui est celui que vous soutenez), et celui, plus rare, certes, mais employé en-dehors de la Bretagne pour désigner de manière péjorative les fameux 'bretonnants'.


Si tu passes par là, féministe est parfois employé comme une insulte, il n'empêche que ce mot demeure le terme correct pour désigner un partisan de la cause des femmes.

Le pays de Galles se disant Cambria en latin, le terme étymologiquement adéquat ne devrait-il pas être _cambriophone_ (ne pas confondre avec l'appareil permettant aux monte-en-l'air de communiquer entre eux ) ?


----------



## Monsieur Patate

Cambriophone sur Google : 2 réponses ...

Je voilà le genre : "Excusez moi madame, êtes vous cambriophone ?"


----------



## Cath.S.

Monsieur Patate said:


> Cambriophone sur Google : 2 réponses ...
> 
> Je voilà le genre : "Excusez moi madame, êtes vous cambriophone ?"


Je me suis contenté de suggérer un néologisme, moi aussi je sais chercher sur Google, tu sais.


----------



## Moon Palace

egueule said:


> Si tu passes par là, féministe est parfois employé comme une insulte, il n'empêche que ce mot demeure le terme correct pour désigner un partisan de la cause des femmes.



OK, je viens d'avaler 20 pages de Google en lisant toutes les références se rapportant à '_bretonnant'. _Burps... 
Donc, mea culpa sur le sens péjoratif de ce mot: le contexte dans lequel je l'ai entendu utiliser (et qui fondait ma thèse, elle-même appuyée par une définition du TLF) devait être le même que celui d'un macho parlant d'une féministe.  
Néanmoins, si je puis insérer une nuance également notée au fil de ma lecture: le terme 'bretonnant' ne recouvre pas que la langue, il inclut également les traditions bretonnes. 

Bon, je vous invite à une petite bolée pour m'excuser?


----------



## francais_espanol

Serait-il possible de dire: « population de langue galloise »?


----------



## Monsieur Patate

"Population de langue galloise" sans le "la", je persiste à penser que c'est encore la meilleure tournure.

Pas de soucis egueule, j'ai oublié le  ...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Quant au sens de *bretonnant*, il n'y en a qu'un, c'est bel et bien parler la langue bretonne...


*Un seul *sens ?...
Hachette : _Bretonnant : _adj. Qui conserve la langue et les traditions bretonnes. _La bretagne bretonnante.
_Reverso : "ayant conservé le mode de vie traditionnel breton"
Wiki : "Personne ayant une pratique culturelle tenant des traditionalismes en Bretagne, locuteur en langue bretonne"

De plus, beaucoup de sources donnent comme origine à _bretonner_ "parler comme un breton", ou même "parler français comme un breton".
J'admire donc vos certitudes...

A noter que, pour désigner les locuteurs bretons, l'Office de la langue bretonne a adopté _brittophone_ (!)_, _ce qui en a fait râler plus d'un. 

Et, par curiosité, _galloisant _est également répertorié pour _parlant le gallois_.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Moon Palace said:


> OK, je viens d'avaler 20 pages de Google en lisant toutes les références se rapportant à '_bretonnant'. _Burps...
> Donc, mea culpa sur le sens péjoratif de ce mot: le contexte dans lequel je l'ai entendu utiliser (et qui fondait ma thèse, elle-même appuyée par une définition du TLF) devait être le même que celui d'un macho parlant d'une féministe.
> Néanmoins, si je puis insérer une nuance également notée au fil de ma lecture: le terme 'bretonnant' ne recouvre pas que la langue, il inclut également les traditions bretonnes.
> 
> Bon, je vous invite à une petite bolée pour m'excuser?


 
Content de lire cela. Merci.

Je suis assez étonné par une chose ici, le désaccord des dictionnaires sur l'usage et la définition de ce terme... C'est assez rare en français... Ce n'est sans doute pas un hasard si ce fil ressemble un peu à un match de catch (devrais-je dire 'wrestling', pour être précis.)  Le terme est chargé émotionnellement, politiquement, idéologiquement...

J'ai écrit dans un message précédent que pour moi, ce terme voulait uniquement dire : parler la langue bretonne... Je conçois que mon propos peut paraître exagéré, mais je m'explique...

C'est un mot qui fait partie de ma langue quotidienne depuis que je parle le français (35 ans?)... Etant Breton, locuteur et défenseur de la langue bretonne, je ne peux pas compter le nombre de fois où j'ai lu, entendu et utilisé moi-même ce terme... C'est un terme commun de ma langue, de celle de mes parents, de mes amis...

Quoi qu'en disent les dictionnaires, ce terme, bretonnant, je ne l'ai jamais entendu dans le sens de"qui défend la culture bretonne" ou "Personne ayant une pratique culturelle tenant des traditionalismes en Bretagne". 

Il est impensable d'entendre, par exemple : "Jean-Marc ne parle pas breton, mais il est bretonnant!!! (maintient les traditions bretonnes dans son foyer, par exemple. La vérité à ce sujet est que la langue est une des dernières "traditions' bretonnes encore vivante, bien que moribonde). 

C'est un fait connu dans le milieu breton que certains défenseurs de la langue et de la culture, ne sont pas bretonnants... (ne parlent pas breton)... Le fait est que les deux choses vont le plus souvent ensemble, mais pas toujours, et tel est l'usage actuel de ce mot (j'ignore comment il s'employait il y a cinquante ou cent ans).

Voilà, j'ai donc parlé d'une expérience vécue. L'utilisation de ce mot dans le monde d'aujourd'hui n'est pas une question de régionalisme breton. Tous les régionalistes de France - Basques, Occitans, Provençaux, etc. -connaissent à mon avis ce mot et l'utilisent.


----------



## Moon Palace

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Content de lire cela. Merci.
> 
> Le terme est chargé émotionnellement, politiquement, idéologiquement...
> 
> Je conçois que mon propos peut paraître exagéré, mais je m'explique...
> 
> C'est un mot qui fait partie de ma langue quotidienne depuis que je parle le français (35 ans?)... C'est un terme commun de ma langue, de celle de mes parents, de mes amis...
> 
> Quoi qu'en disent les dictionnaires, ce terme, bretonnant, je ne l'ai jamais entendu dans le sens de"qui défend la culture bretonne" ou "Personne ayant une pratique culturelle tenant des traditionalismes en Bretagne".
> 
> 
> C'est un fait connu dans le milieu breton que certains défenseurs de la langue et de la culture, ne sont pas bretonnants... (ne parlent pas breton)... Le fait est que les deux choses vont le plus souvent ensemble, mais pas toujours, et tel est l'usage actuel de ce mot (j'ignore comment il s'employait il y a cinquante ou cent ans).
> 
> Voilà, j'ai donc parlé d'une expérience vécue. L'utilisation de ce mot dans le monde d'aujourd'hui n'est pas une question de régionalisme breton. Tous les régionalistes de France - Basques, Occitans, Provençaux, etc. -connaissent à mon avis ce mot et l'utilisent.



You are very welcome. 
J'ai néanmoins souhaité souligner dans votre post tout ce qui me dérangeait dans votre thèse: on ne peut défendre un fondement linguistique scientifique sur la seule base d'une expérience personnelle (ou de jugement de valeur), justement parce que les usages diffèrent des savoirs. De plus en plus souvent. 
J'en veux pour preuve l'usage sempiternel de l'expression 'j'ai été à New York' que tout utilisateur d'un bon français sait être erroné, même s'il est un usage actuel très fréquent.


----------



## Argyll

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Pour les bretons, on dit : *bretonnant *(qui parle breton)



Je confirme que ce mot existe dans ce sens, et sans la moindre connotation. Qu'il ne soit pas universellement connu... quel mot l'est?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Moon Palace said:


> You are very welcome.
> J'ai néanmoins souhaité souligner dans votre post tout ce qui me dérangeait dans votre thèse: on ne peut défendre un fondement linguistique scientifique sur la seule base d'une expérience personnelle (ou de jugement de valeur), justement parce que les usages diffèrent des savoirs. De plus en plus souvent.
> J'en veux pour preuve l'usage sempiternel de l'expression 'j'ai été à New York' que tout utilisateur d'un bon français sait être erroné, même s'il est un usage actuel très fréquent.


 

L'utilisation du mot 'bretonnant' telle que je vous l'ai décrite n'a absolument rien à voir avec une "expérience personnelle". Il s'agissait d'un témoignage, et vous pouvez me croire, je n'ai ni menti ni exagéré...

Je ne vois pas de jugement de valeur dans mon message... Qu'est-ce que vous essayez de prouver en soulignant en rouge des mots de mon message... Vous utilisez les bons vieux tours de passe-passe de la propagande de la défunte Union Soviétique...

Vous avez vous-même pratiquement prétendu que ce mot était mort et enterré au début de ce fil, en vous basant sur votre expérience personnelle... Et vous me faites la leçon!

Bon, j'arrête là, car vous vous livrez à une attaque personnelle contre moi et je ne vous répondrais désormais que si vous argumentez et n'êtes pas hors-sujet...

Merci et sans rancune.


----------



## Moon Palace

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Je ne vois pas de jugement de valeur dans mon message... Qu'est-ce que vous essayez de prouver en soulignant en rouge des mots de mon message... Vous utilisez les bons vieux tours de passe-passe de la propagande de la défunte Union Soviétique...
> 
> Vous avez vous-même pratiquement prétendu que ce mot était mort et enterré au début de ce fil, en vous basant sur votre expérience personnelle... Et vous me faites la leçon!
> 
> Bon, j'arrête là, car vous vous livrez à une attaque personnelle contre moi et je ne vous répondrais désormais que si vous argumentez et n'êtes pas hors-sujet...
> 
> Merci et sans rancune.



Il ne s'agit vraiment pas de _vous attaquer personnellement , _mais de mettre en valeur les mots qui relèvent de l'opinion et non d'arguments linguistiques. Les mots soulignés en  _orange_ avaient pour but de faciliter cette prise de conscience. C'est le recours à des termes subjectifs qui me pousse à mettre en doute une thèse: la linguistique est avant tout une science. 

J'ai dit au début de ce fil que le terme était _désuet_. La seule occurrence que j'avais entendue était une expression de mépris, et je l'ai étayée de *recherches*. Mais j'ai reconnu mon erreur, erreur qui provenait de ce que j'avais fondé ma recherche justement sur _mon expérience_. 

Sans rancune également , avec cette pensée: 
Que j'ai donc de la chance! Toutes les fois que je commets une erreur, il y a toujours quelqu'un pour la découvrir.”                                                                               (Confucius)


----------



## pyan

Moderator note:

This thread has been allowed to cool for a few days before being opened again.  Members are reminded : 





> II. The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone.



There is never a reason to depart from these fine principles.


----------

